# My dear wife Joyce slipped into a coma



## aliikai2 (Jul 3, 2012)

on Sunday. She has been failing for several months now. We sold our printing company in February and I took my SSI early to stay home with her.

 We moved to Yuma so she would be warm, and she did well for a couple of months.

 Hospice  of Yuma is coming daily to monitor her condition, bath her, clean the house. 
A really great service, all covered by Medicare.

I believe she has only a few days left, she doesn't appear to be suffering or in pain, so it is up to God now when he takes her home.

I want to thank all of you that have had Joyce in your prayers over the last 2 years, I am sure that it helped her get this far,
Greg


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2012)

Very sorry to read this Greg.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

Stay strong Greg. Your both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, I am so sorry, I have been following your vacation photos and have been impressed over and over by your commitment and love for Joyce.  Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## BevL (Jul 3, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear that as well, Greg.  It's been a battle for you and Joyce.  

Bev


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Praying for you both.

Gayle


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, I'm sorry to hear about Joyce. Glad you are making use of Hospice service, they made a world of difference when my mom & mother in law were at the end. 

I will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. God bless sending prayers for you both.

Suzanne


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hospice is a godsend and I'm glad you are able to have them assist Joyce and you in these final days.  I am sorry that you are having to go thru this and I am sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Greg. If this is truly her final journey, may it be filled with peace and knowledge of your love for her.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, I am so sorry.  I am so glad she isn't suffering.  That should give you great comfort.  It would be of most concern to me, if it was my loved one.  Please know that I will be praying for you and Joyce.  I know you had so many good years.


----------



## Patri (Jul 3, 2012)

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 3, 2012)

This must be a very hard time for you.  You and Joyce are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JanT (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg,

I'm so sorry to hear this news.  Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  I know the Lord will have His loving hand on Joyce, you and your family during this difficult time.  

Jan


----------



## geekette (Jul 3, 2012)

thinking of you both.  I have no doubt but that the love you 2 share has helped to sustain her.


----------



## Gracey (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, will be lifting up prayers for you.


----------



## channimal (Jul 3, 2012)

hugs and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Janette (Jul 3, 2012)

You are not alone. You have been such a loyal hubby. Prayers are lifted for you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, how strong you appear to be.  Good thoughts and prayers for you both, Greg, that you'll continue to find peace and strength during this difficult time.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know you, yet your post brought tears to my eyes.  I am so, so sorry to hear about your wife.  Words cannot ever express how much we feel for those we love.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg -- Adding my thoughts and prayers as well.  So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, it is your love and commitment to Joyce that has enabled her to stay as long as she has. You have been her rock. Hospice is a wonderful asset that can make her life's journey better, and lighten your load.

You and Joyce are in our thoughts.

Jim


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 3, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 3, 2012)

*Sorry to hear this*

Have followed along on many of your wonderful trips - I am sure you have so many wonderful memories, and hopefully you'll find them a comfort during this time.  
Thoughts and prayers are with you.
Judy


----------



## Karen G (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to read this, Greg. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 3, 2012)

*Greg*



aliikai2 said:


> on Sunday. She has been failing for several months now. We sold our printing company in February and I took my SSI early to stay home with her.
> 
> We moved to Yuma so she would be warm, and she did well for a couple of months.
> 
> ...



Sending prayers your way for Joyce.  Remember the good times like when you two visited us at our Whaler timeshare and the many Mexico trips you enjoyed.  You are a loving and caring husband.  Cathy and Bruce


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I had a chance to meet her - I'll bet we could have hit it off and been friends.

Godspeed to you and her.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, my wife and I have followed some of your travels with Joyce through your website. The birthday party for Joyce in Matzatlan looked like a great time. We really have to admire the way you take care of her. It looks like true love to us.

Take care

Bill


----------



## pjrose (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh Greg, so sorry to hear this.  {HUGS} from me and I'm sure from all of your other TUG friends.  

PJ


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 3, 2012)

May the Lord Bless you and protect you.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stay strong, Greg.  You can get through these tough days ahead.  My prayers are with you too.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg,

May God be with you in these difficult times. Our hearts and prayers go out to you and your wife. 

Steve


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hospice sent a Chaplin to visit today, when I turned on the light Joyce opened her eyes, she appeared to be aware that we were praying with and for her, she has since gone back to being non-responsive. Greg


----------



## stugy (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg
I am so sorry.  May The Lord give you the strength to get through these tough days.  You have been a wonderful husband.  I will pray for you both
Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Greg...so sorry to read your post.  We all wish you the best and it sounds like she is under good care.  Stay strong and talk to her even if she seems uncommunicative.

Brian


----------



## bass (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.

Nancy


----------



## cmh (Jul 3, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, My thoughts and prayers for both you and Joyce.  I have always believed people in a coma can hear things and be aware of what is going on around them.  

Hospice care can be such a blessing.  They help you with things that you might not be able to do, and they know what you need.  If you have any questions at all, they are a great go-to resource.

Depending on her musical taste, you might want to play music in the background, although if it is heavy metal I think I'd forgo it and play some smooth jazz or light classical instead.  Talk to her, too, telling her how much you love her and talk about things you shared.  And if you have the strength to, tell her that it is OK for her to leave now.

With care and big hugs,
Fern


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, I'm also sending a virtual hug.

As others, I've followed your countless trips and photos and they always brought a smile to me. And I knew through the photos that you brought such happiness to Joyce, and she to you.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 3, 2012)

Holding you, Joyce and your whole family in The Light.

Hospice is a blessing. Most people wait to call until the very last moments, when they can do so much good in the months and days before that. So glad to know that they are taking care of both you and Joyce.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg, I'm so sorry to hear about Joyce. It was so nice to meet you both in Mexico. You are a very caring and loving husband. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LLW (Jul 3, 2012)

May God embrace you in peace and warmth, now and forever.


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 3, 2012)

What LLW said! Beautifully put.

I am so sorry to hear this and hope your beloved's passing is peace.  I know she is surrounded by love.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 4, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> Hospice sent a Chaplin to visit today, when I turned on the light Joyce opened her eyes, she appeared to be aware that we were praying with and for her, she has since gone back to being non-responsive. Greg



Greg - I know that your love is sustaining Joyce.  Please be aware that the sense of hearing is still functioning long after a person seems to stop responding - keep talking to her - she hears you.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blessings to you both. Your strength and love for each other is wonderful to see.


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 4, 2012)

I am sending an angel to watch over you both and to accompany your wife to her final destination. God bless you both...with peace and joy, knowing the love you share lives on forever.
DonnaD


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg, you and Joyce's relationship and love  has been an inspiration ---
My heart goes out to you both, and I will be praying for you. 
So very sad to hear your news.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg, I am so sorry. 
Liz


----------



## kenie (Jul 4, 2012)

Best wishes Greg.

kenie


----------



## Whirl (Jul 4, 2012)

God Bless you and may he continue to help you and give you both continued strength and peace throughout this journey.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg:  I pray that God will give you unfailing strength to bear this pain.  Your love and loyality for your wife is amazing.  Be at peace.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm adding more prayers to the chorus for strength, grace, and peace for you and Joyce in this very difficult time.


----------



## capjak (Jul 4, 2012)

God bless both of you.


----------



## cissy (Jul 4, 2012)

Peace to both of you.


----------



## retailman (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg, so very sorry to hear that. Your family will be in our prayers.

Unending Love Amazing Grace.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg,

I agree with the soft music in the background, talking to her, etc.

Ask her if she can see heaven yet, etc., let her know things will be ok.

God bless you all,
Pat


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 4, 2012)

Peace be with both of you.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 4, 2012)

My best to you both.  It is a comfort, I'm sure that you can be with her in her final days.

H


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 4, 2012)

Very sorry to hear.  Know that you have a lot of friends on TUG sending prayers and peace.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 4, 2012)

Peace to both of you, great memories will be with you forever.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 4, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> Hospice sent a Chaplin to visit today, when I turned on the light Joyce opened her eyes, she appeared to be aware that we were praying with and for her, she has since gone back to being non-responsive. Greg



Wow.  I'm glad she was able to give you a chance to see her eyes again.
God's Peace be with you in this difficult time.  (Hugs, smiley).


----------



## klpca (Jul 4, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. Everyone should have someone who loves them as much as you love Joyce. Know that all of us are thinking of you and praying for you as you go through this very difficult time.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 4, 2012)

Stay strong, Greg. I light a candle for you and Joyce.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 4, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers across the miles to you Greg.  Your strength and love will help Joyce pass from this life in peace.


----------



## Dori (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Joyce. May her journey be peaceful and  may your wonderful memories give you strength.

Dori


----------



## Holly (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg, prayers are coming from NY.  You are an amazing man, and don't forget to take care of yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## chellej (Jul 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear this..my thoughts are with you


----------



## gwenco (Jul 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear..thoughts and prayers in your difficult time


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 4, 2012)

Thinking of u both during this difficult time.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thinking of you and yours during this challenging time.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 5, 2012)

*You are in my prayers*

I don't know you, but I have a lot of compassion for your distress.

God be with you and your wife.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 5, 2012)

Will be thinking of you Greg. So sorry to hear the news.

Lynn


----------



## senorak (Jul 5, 2012)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.

Deb


----------



## normab (Jul 5, 2012)

So very sorry to hear.  I wish you comfort, and your dear wife, peace.


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear this sad news.  Thinking of you and sending prayers for you and your wife during this heartwrenching time.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 5, 2012)

Your previous posts about Joyce continuing to beat the medical odds despite the doctors prognosis always reminded me of God's mercy shown to King Hezekiah. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 5, 2012)

our prayers are with you.


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 5, 2012)

Joyce is fortunate to have you, a very thoughtful and caring husband.  May God's blessings be with you both and bring you comfort and peace.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg,
I am happy that I had the opportunity to meet you and Joyce in Mexico.  Your love and caring for her were very obvious.

May God give you the strength to get through her last days.  You have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pranas (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear of this setback. we have enjoyed so much "knowing" you through TUG.  Praying for you both.


----------



## triem (Jul 6, 2012)

Had rent timeshare from you. Your both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thank you all*

God took her home just before 5 am, Greg


----------



## Quilter (Jul 8, 2012)

Praying that God gives you comfort.

Suzzanne


----------



## stugy (Jul 8, 2012)

And now we will pray for God's peace and comfort for you.  You have been a wonderful husband.
Pat


----------



## Gracey (Jul 8, 2012)

Just sent up a prayer for you.  So sorry.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. May you both now be at peace. Wishing you much strength to handle this next difficult phase of your life.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg, May you be at peace, knowing Joyce knew of your love for her all her life. You did good, amigo!

Jim


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 8, 2012)

*You have friends here*

Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers - post when you can.  
Judy


----------



## joyzilli (Jul 8, 2012)

So so for the loss of your wife....my thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg,  

Sending a collective hug from your Tug family. Thank you for all the help you've been to many Tuggers.

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


Richard


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2012)

stugy said:


> And now we will pray for God's peace and comfort for you.  You have been a wonderful husband.
> Pat


I agree with Pat and I'm praying for you, too.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2012)

*My condolences*



aliikai2 said:


> God took her home just before 5 am, Greg



Greg: Although it is very hard for you, she is in a better place now -- free of her wheelchair and illnesses.  May you gather strength for the future.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 8, 2012)

May your wonderful memories bring peace, strength and comfort to you, Greg, as you begin the next phase of grieving.  Thank you for sharing with the TUG family.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg, please allow me to offer you my sincere condolences at this terrible time.

Dave


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 8, 2012)

so sorry to hear, Greg.


----------



## iceeu2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  May God comfort you and keep you during this difficult time.  Peace.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg, Joyce is at peace now and you were a loving husband. I hope you will find comfort in your memories and knowing that you took wonderful care of her.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 8, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss and hoping you are at peace now.  Thank you for sharing with us.

Deb


----------



## ira g (Jul 8, 2012)

Our condolences go out to you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dear Greg, 

We are so sorry for your loss.  May God comfort you in your time of need.  

Love,
Cindy and Rick


----------



## ada903 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Greg, sending many prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## froggy1944 (Jul 8, 2012)

I rarely post but have been following your travels/journey with your wife.  What a wonderful husband and caregiver you have been to her.  My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.  May God give you peace and strength in the coming days.


----------



## pittle (Jul 8, 2012)

*So sorry to hear of this*

Greg, you have been such a wonderful husband.  You took the in sickness and in health to heart.  I am so sorry to hear about Joyce's passing but she is in a much better place now.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg,
Peace to you and your family.  Please accept my sincere condolences.

Fern


----------



## sammy (Jul 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news.  May you find comfort knowing she is at peace and in a better place now, and may your lovely memories bring you strength going forward.


----------



## Ginny (Jul 8, 2012)

You made some wonderful vacation memories together and I hope that can be your 'happy place' when times get tough. Your TUG family is here to support you.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 8, 2012)

May God grant you peace in the midst of the storm.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.  Sending prayers to help you get through this difficult time.


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry Greg. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Dori (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg, my deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family. 

Dori


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 8, 2012)

Greg,

Prayers are with you.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 9, 2012)

Greg, my heart goes out to you.  You have some wonderful memories to hold near and dear.


----------



## JanT (Jul 9, 2012)

Greg,

My sincere condolences on the loss of your sweet wife.  What a dedicated husband you were - truly taking the term "in sickness and in health" to a level rarely seen.  Your marriage and the love you shared with your wife is an example to us all.

Many prayers for you as you go through this difficult time.  We are here to help - you have a huge TUG family!!

Jan


----------



## gpurtz (Jul 9, 2012)

Greg,

My wife of 37 years passed away on June 12th so I do in fact know some of the things you are feeling and the pain you are experiencing.

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

Gary


----------



## lamb (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.  It's wonderful that you enjoyed many vacations together before and during illness that will soon offer uplifting memories.  All the best to you.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry. I am still going through this myself, as Sam died in May. I really recommend the book, Understanding Your Grief, and the journal that goes with it. About $10 each from Amazon. It has really been helping me.
Liz


----------



## jayn (Jul 10, 2012)

My sincere condolences.  Peace to you and your family.


----------



## winger (Jul 10, 2012)

Our condolences, Greg.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 10, 2012)

My sincere condolences.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Greg, we haven't heard from you in a few months.  I hope you are doing okay.  I am sure this is very difficult for you right now.  

I want you to know I still think of you every day and hope to see you back here very soon.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 29, 2012)

Greg, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers  are with you both.

Suzanne


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dear Greg,
I am so sorry to hear. Love and prayers.
Ellen


----------



## Tia (Sep 30, 2012)

Would like to add my sincere sympathies for your loss and hope your doing okay.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 1, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> God took her home just before 5 am, Greg



Just catching up here.  I am so sorry to read this.

May God comfort you.  Will keep you in my prayers.


----------

